# Sims 2 No Cd Patch



## millert (Jun 7, 2007)

Can Someone Plz Send Me A Link To A Sims 2 No Cd Patch And Maybe Excplain How To Use It


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure thing:

Other Illegal Activities - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------

